# Winter Found A Wonderful Home



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

After meeting puppy Carly (Steve and Peg's) Debbie started looking for another baby. Her beautiful Westie, Buttons, had passed away about 6-months ago. She was 13-years-old, and the light of her life.

When she spotted Little Winter on the adoption page, she sent in her application. All is approved. She is going to make Winter a wonderful home. Winter will have so much attention, as she works from home, and lives alone. My little buddy will be in heaven. He loves to be held, he loves belly rubs, he loves to sleep in bed with his mom. They are both so lucky. I know they will bring alot of love into each other's lives. Pretty cool, huh?

We have a few details to work out, as Debbie lives in Arizona, so I believe Steve and Peg are going to pick up Winter on their next visit to Orange County. Steve and Peg also did the home visit for me. They have been so good to me. I don't know what I would do without them. Please don't tell Steve I said that ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

In any case, we have some time yet, and I'll be spending much of it snuggling with my little buddy. :wub: 

So Congrats to Winter, whose new name will be Kip!!! Isn't that cute? I'm going to start calling him that so he'll get use to it. Congrats little Kipper!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Good for Kip!! It sure is great that he's going to a wonderful home! 

Although I'm sure you're gonna miss him, it's probably helpful knowing he's going to such a great loving place! :aktion033: :aktion033:

And he is just adorable!


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

That's wonderful! (and I do love that name, Kip!)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> :aktion033: :aktion033: Good for Kip!! It sure is great that he's going to a wonderful home!
> 
> Although I'm sure you're gonna miss him, it's probably helpful knowing he's going to such a great loving place! :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> And he is just adorable![/B]



Oh yes, I am already tearing up. He's been a blast. I'm going to miss him terribly.

This is my favorite pic of him. It's just soooo Winter.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww Kip ...

How sweet that he's found a forever home. 

Kip is adorable and such a nice boy - he was being so friendly to the <strike>"get away from me now" </strike>Super friendlier Max ... He's deserves a forever home, although Deb was doing such a good job with him.

Hey, Steve and Peg will get to see him too !!!

Such great news


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
Wonderful!!! This is GREAT NEWS!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: That is great news........way to go Kip! 

And Deb...........she has seen his eyes so do NOT try to pass LBB off as Kip.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> :chili: That is great news........way to go Kip!
> 
> And Deb...........she has seen his eyes so do NOT try to pass LBB off as Kip.[/B]



Oh, I already thought of that. I told her I grew Kips hair down. She won't notice for a few days. When she calls and says, "He doesn't have any eyes". I'll simply yell, "He did when he left, what the heck did you do with them"????


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531839
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay Winter, er, Kip! That's great news Deb! :chili: Kipper would be fun to say-we had a dog name Gipper and it's fun to just say Gipper, Gipper, Gipper in a high voice-he'd always come running!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> We have a few details to work out, as Debbie lives in Arizona, so I believe Steve and Peg are going to pick up Winter on their next visit to Orange County. Steve and Peg also did the home visit for me. They have been so good to me. I don't know what I would do without them. Please don't tell Steve I said that ~ :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



I heard that!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> :chili: That is great news........way to go Kip!
> 
> And Deb...........she has seen his eyes so do NOT try to pass LBB off as Kip.[/B]


ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531839
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*dies* So funny! 

I'm so happy Winter is getting a new home!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Awwwwwwwwwwwww Kip ...
> 
> How sweet that he's found a forever home.
> 
> ...


Deb "forgot" :w00t: the rest of the story...

Winter/Kip's new mom is a long time friend of and now, next door neighbor to Lynn (Carly's mom).... so that will give us an added opportunity to see periodic pictures and Carly & Winter I would imagine will get to spend quite a bit of time together... :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531826
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ya!!! WinKip will have Carly to visit all the time!!!

I really think he'll like that, as he loves my girls  :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Wow, I hope Carly doesn't mind that Kips doesn't have any eyes. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531826
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was so excited to hear about Kip's new home and mommy and then to add this to the mix is just so fantastic!! I'm so glad that Kip and Carly are going to be neighbors. How awesome is that???? :chili:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

WONDERFUL NEWS :chili: :chili: :chili: . You do FABULOUS work Deb  . I'm Always going to look at Rescue before buying another puppy . Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, I'm so happy for Win/Kip!! I know you'll miss the little guy, but this home sounds perfect for him. :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Gosh - what are you going to do with such a quiet household? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww I'm happy to hear that Winter/Kip is going to have a good furever home.  But sad for you.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Deb, I'm so happy for Win/Kip!! I know you'll miss the little guy, but this home sounds perfect for him. :wub: :wub: :wub:
> Gosh - what are you going to do with such a quiet household? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Not so easy yet - she still has "noisy" Stevie Ray in the house !!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what wonderful news!!!! :aktion033: It sounds like Kip/Winter has found the perfect home. The pics of him are so adorable. What a cutie he is. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Deb that is such wonderful news!! he is such a little doll... I LOVE that photo that is your favorite too!! That expression in his face is just priceless!


----------

